# Nashua Police Questions Answered



## mscottledoux

If you have any questions about our upcoming test please feel free to send me an email or post here on MassCops. If you have any information to share about the agency please post your comments.

If you are a "Summer Cop" at the beaches (NH, Maine Cape Cod etc) please consider testing with us.

We do accept transfers with some contingencies, Law package etc...

[email protected]


----------

